

Reflection of a Young Entrepreneur - imkevingao
http://milogao.tumblr.com/post/3027398440/a-passage-to-look-back-at

======
bhoung
Aside: The part about cramming for tests and getting good grades as proof of
being smart reminds me of a piece of research (that I can't recall) which
found that kids learn more when they are praised for effort rather than
praised for being smart. The kids that were praised for being smart tried to
maintain appearances by not working too hard (as per the blog post) and
subsequently did not improve as fast as the kids who were praised for effort.

On the comment of going from -3 to +3 without falling between +- standard
deviations, my guess would be that you'd have to pass through that territory
anyway, rather than a spectacular jump from one end to the next, seemingly
overnight.

~~~
imkevingao
Well see, in my opinion being on the left of the -3 is somewhat a tradeoff. Of
course there are plenty of within +- standard deviation folks who goes past
the +3.

It's definitely not an overnight process, it's hard and difficult. Consists
countless nights of unpraised hard work all just for a belief. There's no one
there to give you a pat on the back. The journey gets really lonely.

As for the praised for effort, I definitely agree with that because usually
people who work harder are those who achieve and improve faster because there
is a learning curve and when a person learns a lot, he/she becomes a learning
sponge and retain more info in less period of time. The best example I could
think of is Michael Jordan.

------
anon2123
God, this reminds me of me.

I was really smart at school and was used to being able to try hard and get
As.

But with girls, I get Cs. And so I don't have relationships because I can't
bear getting Cs.

And it's even worse being in tech, because when I have to compete with an
office full of guys competing with me for the C, I'm only going to get an E if
I'm lucky.

Sometimes the pain is so unbearable it kills all my motivation for days or
weeks.

I wish I wasn't in tech. I wish I could be more normal.

